# May = National Pet Month



## Jace (May 10, 2022)

Now that you know...

So.. whatcha gonna do special...for "yours"?


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)

Special? ... I thought every month was pet month  .... it is around here!


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2022)

Bonnie said:


>


Yup, here too. 

​


----------



## officerripley (May 10, 2022)

Every day at our house, it's Spoil Your Pet Rotten Day (or our dog'll know the reason why!   )


----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2022)

Hero Veterinarian and Hero Veterinary Nurse Awards™ (herovetawards.org)    You can nominate your favorite Vet for the Hero Vet of the year awards


----------



## Remy (May 11, 2022)

I didn't know. I have my two and the 3 ferals at work who rely on me. My two turned 11 last month, I got them some rubber balls with bells. My tabby is afraid of them. I'm thinking of something else for them.


----------

